# router table/shaper



## nitehorse (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyone ever made a router table from a shaper? I have seen some old shapers for sale around $100. Most of the tables were a bit rusty but I can easily get rid of surface rust.

Jim


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I attached a router to an anodized aluminum
shaper table made by Kity. It was off a small
combination machine. I had to mill off some
of the ribbing underneath to make room for
the router base. Because it was aluminum and
I had an overarm router it wasn't difficult to do.

Of course you might be able to make a router
lift and do away with the issue of fitting a router
base underneath and parallel to the shaper top.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

In a way it's kind of ironic you want to make a shaper into a router table, since the router table originated as the poor man's shaper. Reminds me of the cartoon where a soldier asks the smith to beat his sword into a plowshare; when it turns out to make a crappy plowshare, he asks if it can be beaten back into a sword.

I'm assuming you have the shaper, or can get one cheap. Is it one of the old 50s-60s models for the home hobbyist? They didn't have a very large table, typically, and only had a 1/2" spindle. Have you checked underneath to see if there would be any ribbing in the iron that would be problematic? If it's cast iron you want, Rockler, and I think Grizzly have cast iron router tables. Not cheap, but most router tables of high quality aren't.


----------



## nitehorse (Jan 27, 2018)

I do not own either. Well I do have a Bosch plunge router.
From advice and opinions on Lumberjocks it appeared a router was more appropriate than a shaper for doing hobby non-production work. Dangerous and expensive bits. I am not a novice at having my fingers near stuff that moves but I appreciated their comments.
Yes the old shapers were antiques but looks like the tables were cast iron. The only problem with those I have seen is the tables appear to be small like this one which may take a bit of work to cleanup if its possible. 
https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/tls/d/craftsmans-shaper/6534924280.html
Thanks
Jim
Oh, the good news for today is it looks like I am going to get my G0453Z pretty soon as they are now available on their website


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I see no reason to regard a shaper as more dangerous than a router if either type is misused. It's the really big cutters on a shaper that are scary. I have a medium size shaper-A Jet 2 hp in the old blue style. Came off CL, and cost me less than a comparable new router table (though I have made my own router tables). I regularly use router bits in it. Although it is claimed that the shaper doesn't spin them up fast enough (10,000 rpm on high setting), I haven't noticed that to be a problem.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

I purchased my shaper instead of a router table. I have a router wing on my table saw. I keep a round over bit in it for quick jobs. I like the idea of a 3/4 inch spindle instead of 1/2 inch. I feel like my shaper is more stable than a router table. I think my rabbet cutter on my shaper does a better job than the dado bit on my router table. As for getting my fingers close to cutters. That never happens with me. I make a sled for every operation and use hold downs for keeping work firmly locked in place and my hands away from the cutters. I've made raised panel doors on a router table and a shaper. I'll take a shaper for that operation any day.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

> I ve made raised panel doors on a router table and a shaper. I ll take a shaper for that operation any day.
> 
> - Kelster58


me too. I have both a shaper and a router table in the extension on my TS. The router is handy for smaller work, but a shaper with a power feeder is far safer than a router table for large work like panel raising. It produces a nicer cut as well.


----------



## Bishop78 (May 11, 2018)

A shaper is way more dangerous than a routertable. If you don´t have the device that pushes your workpiece you have the real danger of kickback.









It gives your very consistent results and saves you from harming yourself.

Cabinetmaker in germany for example have to use this. If the don´t and something happens well you are on your own.

If you do woodworking as a hobby and need a strong router…check the triton with 2400 watts and an integrated liftsystem in the routerbase way better choice for you i think


----------



## bc4393 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yessir  The work was done by a talented machinist in the detroit area. Works great. Probably my sweetest machine in the shop.


----------

